# VILLAHERMOSA - The Emerald of the Mexican Southeast.



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*VILLAHERMOSA:

Hi everyone, well, I decided to create this thread about my city, showing the best of the best in pictures, its buildings, its people, its lifestyle, the energetic capital of Mexico is here.

Come on and enjoy this thread. ​*

*Let's start with La Choca Park, one of the most important parks of the city, pics by Chiapas de Corazón:*



chiapasdecorazon said:


> Ahora estamos en el Parque La Choca, jardines muy bonitos, esculturas, teatros al aire libre y una extensa gama de oportunidades de relajamiento y diversión...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sculptures in the park, pics by Chiapas de corazón:*



chiapasdecorazon said:


> Esculturas en el Parque La Choca
> 
> 
> Jardín del Arte "José Gorostiza" ilustre poeta tabasqueño


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*One of the most beautiful watches:*_



chiapasdecorazon said:


> Saben contar? V I L L A H E R M O S A tiene doce letras que es la misma cantidad de números que tiene el reloj.
> 
> El reloj floral de Villahermosa que en lugar de números tiene una letra del nombre de la ciudad en cada espacio. Observen...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Pólvora Park, pics by Chiapas de Corazón:*



chiapasdecorazon said:


> Buenas tardes a todos. Hoy salí a dar un paseíto por el Parque Laguna La Pólvora y les regalo estas humildes imágenes. Me transmite mucha paz ese bello lugar, ya sea para leer, para caminar, para estar un rato solo y encontrarte contigo mismo o bien, disfrutarlo acompañado con alguien especial!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Your town is very beautiful, very nice town; thanks for these photos


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

^^ Thank you so much christos. 

*Juarez Institute, founded in 1879, pics by Chiapas de Corazón:*



chiapasdecorazon said:


> El Instituto Juárez. Este fue el edificio donde inició la Universidad Juárez Autónoma de Tabasco (UJAT) la máxima casa de estudio de los tabasqueños.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The downtown and the skyline:

Pics by Chiapas de Corazón:*



chiapasdecorazon said:


> Centro y malecón a mayor altura
> 
> 
> 
> Al fondo el Skyline de Villahermosa y la Catedral


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Bloodline:*



Bloodline said:


> Bueno aqui les dejo unas fotos que tome desde la torre atenas hace como un mes
> 
> La Torre Empresarial, El Hotel Calinda y El Hotel Hytatt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

I love this city. Wonderful pics!!


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

a city so different in my own country


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Bloodline:*_



Bloodline said:


> Sigo con las demas fotos :cheers:
> 
> El palacio municipal, atras del palacio las oficinas del infonavit y al fondo a la izquierda el Hospital Angeles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Alexander Sánchez from Flickr.*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Sergio H. Carrillo.*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From Flickr:​*


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice your city nik! Keep posting!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you braz for visiting!! :banana:

*By Johnatan Rosado:*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice pics of Villahermosa kay:

BTW, what's the name of this tree?


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

FAAN said:


> Nice pics of Villahermosa kay:
> 
> BTW, what's the name of this tree?


Is known as Guayacán, I didn't found the name in english or portuguese. :dunno:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice, it looks like a tree that we have here in my area (known as Ipê)! Very beautiful tree


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

FAAN said:


> Nice, it looks like a tree that we have here in my area (known as Ipê)! Very beautiful tree


We also have it here, it's the famous Ipê Amarelo


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From Flickr:*

*La Chichona (Carlos Pulido)*







[/URL]

*La Diana (Carlos Pulido)*







[/URL]

*Torre Empresarial (Panxuus)*







[/URL]

*Centro Cultural (Guillokun)*







[/URL]


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From Flickr:*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Your city looks really likeable and laid back Nik! It reminds me in some way of those fast developing secondary urban centers in Southeast Asia, with its sprawl, low scattered skyline and the greenery present everywhere in and around it. I particularly liked the floral clock, and that little caiman sunbathing next to the water! :lol: (are they very common there? Do they occasionally wander into the houses or gardens?) It would be great however if the city could develop a bit more compactly instead of sprawling, to minimize the need for cars and new highways


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

WasabiHoney said:


> I particularly liked the floral clock, and that little caiman sunbathing next to the water! :lol: (are they very common there? Do they occasionally wander into the houses or gardens?) It would be great however if the city could develop a bit more compactly instead of sprawling, to minimize the need for cars and new highways


Yes they are!! The caimans are part of the city and the park, and people know that they don´t have to mess with them.

The city has grown up between rivers and lagoons which is difficult to us.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Juan de Jesús López:*



mikaparaiso said:


> http://www.fotocommunity.es/pc/pc/mypics/1037929/display/12605179
> Fotografo: Juan de Jesus Lopez.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By XTORR:*



XTORR said:


> Una de la diana cazadora
> 
> 
> 
> El Hotel Quinta Real y la Torre Grijalva atras..


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Chiapas de Corazón:*



chiapasdecorazon said:


> Pss bueno, hace rato salí a darme una vueltita por ahí y les traje estos regalitos:
> 
> LA CEIBA DEL TANQUE ELEVADO


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Chiapas de Corazón:*_



chiapasdecorazon said:


> Fuente de los pescadores


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Hotu Matua:*_



Hotu Matua said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Hotu Matua:*_



Hotu Matua said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web!*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By YucaMex:*



YucaMex said:


> *Aqui algo de mi contribución...*
> 
> *Caza De Los Azulejos*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By YucaMex:*_



YucaMex said:


> *Torres Del Campanario*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Hotu Matua:*_


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Hotu Matua:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Chococaminante:*_



chococaminante said:


> Aquí les dejo otras tomadas desde el estacionamiento de galerías


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Victor Vázquez Abréu:*



vvapredator said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Chococaminante:*



chococaminante said:


> EDIFICIOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Hotu Matua:*_



Hotu Matua said:


> Compañeros tabasqueños:
> 
> Me encuentro en su bella ciudad en viaje de trabajo.
> En los próximos días postearé una reseña del encuentro de un regio con Villahermosa, en el foro de Monterrey, en el thread "El Mundo a través del Lente Regio".
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Hotu Matua:*_


Villahermosa verde y moderna (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Tabasco 2000 y sus fuentes por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Geometría en Villahermosa por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Hotu Matua:*


Villahermosa verde y moderna por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Villahermosa moderna y verde (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Hotu Matua:*


La Torre Empresarial desde el camellón por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


TransBus de Villahermosa por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*The Cathedral, pics by Hotu Matua:*_


Catedral de Villahermosa por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


La catedral desde abajo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Hotu Matua:*


Ilusiones por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


La Laguna de las Ilusiones por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Ocaso sobre la Laguna de las Ilusiones por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## GambitGO (Dec 24, 2012)

Nikkodemo said:


> Is known as Guayacán, I didn't found the name in english or portuguese. :dunno:


I think it is the "IPÊ", Brazilian national tree. There are 4 kind of ipês: yellow, pink, white and purple.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Hotu Matua:*_


Amanecer en Vistahermosa por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Fiesta Inn Villahermosa por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


La lancha de las bananas por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Torre Zafiro y Quinta Real por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


La Diana y la Zafiro por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Hotu Matua:*


La Explanada por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Antorcha de los tabasqueños por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Palacio de Gobierno de Tabasco por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Desde la Plaza de Armas por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Hotu Matua:*


Dos fachadas por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Ciruelas y Nanches por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


El Grijalva se cruza mejor al caer el sol por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Eduardo Bdez:*



Eduardo_Bdez said:


> Que tal amigos, tuve la oportunidad de ir a su cálida ciudad esta semana y aproveché a tomar algunas fotos. No san tan buenas como las de Hoto Matua, pero espero que les agrade.
> 
> 
> Villahermosa's cathedral por EduardoBdez, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Chococaminante:*



chococaminante said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Chococaminante:*



chococaminante said:


> APROVECHANDO Q EL CIELO NOS ESTABA DANDO UN GRAN ESPECTACULO, YO CON CAMARA EN MANO Y CON EL CIVE A MI DISPOSICION, ME APRESURE A TOMAR ESTAS FOTOS Y LES DEJO EL CIELO DE VILLAHERMOSA


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Kan Balam:*



KanBalam said:


> Siguiendo con las imagenes del parque "La Polvora",
> 
> La catedral desde la laguna
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Kan Balam:*



KanBalam said:


> y por último, las primeras flores de la estacion de un macuilis en el parque.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Kan Balam:*



KanBalam said:


> Muy buenas fotos maximiliano2.
> 
> Les dejo otras imagenes de dos parques de Villahermosa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Kan Balam:*



KanBalam said:


> ¡Hola a todos! ya tenia un buen rato sin postear, aqui les dejo unas imagenes del Yumka que tome hace un mes aproximadamente.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Chococaminante:*



chococaminante said:


> Pues aprovechando q los Guayacanes ya nos están dando un gran espectáculo, les dejo por lo pronto estas dos
> 
> Paseo Tabasco
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By chococaminante:*



chococaminante said:


> FOTOS TOMADAS DESDE EL ANFITEATRO DEL MALECON


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Chococaminante:*



chococaminante said:


> FOTOS DESDE EL PUENTE PEATONAL DEL LADO DE GAVIOTAS


----------



## yucateco23 (Jun 16, 2013)

Un saludo. Bonita ciudad y buenas imágenes.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Chococaminante:*



chococaminante said:


> FOTOS DE CÓMO CAE EL SOL SOBRE VILLAHERMOSA


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*This city is full of colors:*



Alex-ls said:


> La Jacarada?? aquí tenemos unos muuuy parecidos a la Jacaranda, pero los llamamos Macuilí, son los que se ven rosados, este es un post que puse en el Top Ten Thread de hotu matua del SSC Mexico:
> 
> *Villahermosa es muy Verde*
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice new photos


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Kan Balam:*



KanBalam said:


> Hola, aqui les dejo unas imagenes de la Polvora y del parque Cuauhtemoc que me faltaban postear.
> 
> La Polvora
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Alexis Segura:*



Alex-ls said:


> *Planetario Villahermosa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Chococaminante:*



chococaminante said:


> BUENO TOME FOTOS DESDE EL PISO 11 DEL CAMINO REAL Q PADRE ESTA ESTE HOTEL DEVERAS Y LA VISTA Q TIENE IMPRESIONANTE, DISCULPEN SI LA CALIDAD DE ALGUNAS FOTOS NO ES TAN BUENA PERO ES Q LAS TOME ATRAVES DE UN VIDRIO Q ESTABA UN POCO SUCIO


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Aerial pics, from the web:*_



vict0r96 said:


> Me faltan algunas, después las subo


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Chococaminante:*



vict0r96 said:


> Jejeje le di un toque al estilo vict0r96! xD


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



vict0r96 said:


> Lo que se aproxima:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



vict0r96 said:


> Sigo con la colección; "Las 100 mejores fotos de SCC Villahermosa", anteriormente ya publiqué algunas, aquí les dejo estas:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

:banana:



mikaparaiso said:


> Fotografias de Flickr. Gracias a Antonio Mellado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


> *Les comparto estas fotos que tomé hace como dos meses y que tenía en UF jeje*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Victor Ruiz:*_



vict0r96 said:


> Torre Empresarial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Victor Ruiz:*_



vict0r96 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Victor Ruiz:*_



vict0r96 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Victor Ruiz:*_



vict0r96 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Victor Ruiz:*_



vict0r96 said:


> Y las últimas:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Choca Park, pics by Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


> *Parque la Choca Villahermosa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Victor Ruiz:*



vict0r96 said:


> Morelos en el centro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


> *Parque La Choca*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


> *Villahermosa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


> Villahermosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


> *Villahermosa*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


> *
> 
> Villahermosa
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*


Maku_Red said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


> *Villahermosa
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Victor Ruiz:*



vict0r96 said:


> Galerías Tabasco (Sin retoques ni nada, fotografías directo de la cámara) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


> ​


​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


> [/CENTER]


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Victor Ruiz:*



vict0r96 said:


> Una noche en Villahermosa:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Victor Ruiz:*



vict0r96 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


> *Plaza de Armas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Makus Red:*



Maku_Red said:


> *Plaza de Armas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Victor Ruiz:*



vict0r96 said:


> Y desde la selva tabasqueña, nace el teatro Esperanza Iris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Victor Ruiz:*



vict0r96 said:


> Centro histórico de Villahermosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

